# Beta has distended(bloated) stomach



## lisa2010 (Oct 8, 2008)

What is causing my beta to have a significant bloated stomach? I haven't changed his food and usually feed him about 3-7 pellets a day.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Hmm... 7 pellets might do it. Have you seen him pass any waste? Fast him for a few days and feed him a pea. If he is constipated it will help to push everything out.


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

Try daphnia too, get some of the frozen cube stuff and just cut one off, chop it in half (quickly wrap the other half in saran wrap and get it back to the freezer), defrost it and feed some to your betta. They will accept it much more readily and it does the same thing.


----------

